# Learn me on loaders. Case 621



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

Alright guys. I'm not new to loaders but I'm looking to purchase my own loader for next season. This loader would be for snow use only and won't get used in the summer months at all hardly. it will be a snow only machine. I have ran across some machines in my price range. Found a 94 case 621 with box for 24k not sure of hours on it currently. It has been repinned and bushed recently. Haven't looked at it personally yet. Is that a crazy price for the machine? The box to me isn't worth much. To wide to road with it. 

Is this a capeable machine of pushing snow only. How many hours is to many? Any common issues? From my understand they have a cummins 5.9 in them so easy to work on. 

How is the price point of that machine? What else do I need to know!


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Watch auctions. Friendly competitor bought a late nineties early 2000s Deere 544j for 22k. 24k seems a bit high to me for a 90s 621, I'd offer 18, then maybe 20 tops. Hours mean nothing on equipment. You can have a machine with 5k hours wore out and a machine with 30k hours not wore out, depends on if they actually grease, and maintain.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I see your located in Michigan, have you looked for loaders in Canada?

Our dollar continues to fall, which makes it attractive to purchase out of Canada.

Last month my employer sold a 2005 Cat D8T, U blade, 4bbl ripper with about 4500 hours on it. They wanted $290,000 Canadian, tractor was sold to a company in Arkansas. So with our week dollar, the US company got a great deal.

It's something to look into.


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm looking all over at equipment. But to be honest It will be my first purchase of a loader. Not new to pushing with loaders and I work in the heavy equipment feild. I drive heavy truck and operate heavy equipment. But it will be a new learning curve for me to learn the ins and its of these machines for my self. We have all cat equipment at work and have been buying a lot of Deere and Volvo lately. Being all new equipment I've got little to no experience with this older stuff on the purchasing side of things. I've ran them before but we have all new stuff.


So what I'm looking for is some help and thoughts on what to buy and what to look for. We don't push standard push boxes here. He push 8-10 foot boxes that are 6-10 foot deep. We haven't had a standard 2 inch snow fall all year. Been 6+ on up to 14 a day. I need a loader that can carry that kind of weight and push it that is reliable. I can't see renting a matching for 20k a year when I can own one for 20-40k


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Case 621 is a good loader , cummins engine and 4 speed trany . As long as not too many hours and decent tires it will push a lot of snow....Thumbs Up


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

A friend of mine has a 1995 Cat 910F, it has just over 3000 hours on it, he purchased it a couple years ago from a municipality down in Georgia for $23000 US, loader is in great shape and he uses a 10' pusher on it. He says it does pretty well.

All my loader operating experiences are with Cat & Komatsu, when it comes to wheel loaders my employer will not buy anything else. 

I do like the old Cat F series machines, they can take a lot of abuse.

You really can't go wrong with any brand name machine, since you already work in the heavy equipment field, have a mechanic that you know well look over what you find.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right (Jan 24, 2005)

I'll sell you a 621bxt for sale. Search 621 vxt in the for sale section. I'd let it go for s bit cheaper if cash in hand.


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

Ya I'm in the heavy equipment feild. We push at work with a fleet of about 30 loaders and hard telling how many trucks, do mores and everything else. I spend a lot of time in 980s, 988s and 844s. We have about 20 pits that I can think of currently. Running equipment is nothing new to me. Just time to buy my own. If really like to find a deal on a mid 2000s 938


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

Scan through this - Canadian federal government asset disposal sales; they've sold a few 621's recently. We've got a 1993; we put Nokian snow tires and ride control on it and it pushes as well as our JD644s.

https://www.gcsurplus.ca/mn-eng.cfm?&snc=wfsav&sc=ach-shop&jstp=sly&hpcs=2330&vndsld=1&x=1


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Case has always been my last choice for loaders out of all the big brands. I knew they were reliable just didn't like the controls/cab. Two seasons ago I came across a good deal on a case 721c that couldn't be passed up. Two seasons later I love the machine and plan on purchasing another. Comfort wise my cat wins hands down but the case is super reliable, starts great and is easy to work on. They 621 is a great sized machine for snow. My 721 is a little big for what I do but it works.


----------

